# Sperm leakage?



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else experiences this or not, but when I have not had sex for a few months or have not masturbated in a long time I will actually leak sperm occasionally without trying to. And the men in my family all have high sperm counts I guess since my dad produced 8 kids, and both of my brothers have put out 5 kids each no problem. My wife is unable to produce eggs properly and when I participated in fertility treatments with her a few years ago, I was told my sperm count was *"42 million"* and that I had twice the amount needed to be considered a fertile male.

So with that being said a lot of times if I don't _clean the pipes_ so to speak by either sex with my wife or masturbation, I guess it all gets backed up and will occasionally leak out on me unexpectedly.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Sperm and ejaculate are 2 seperate things. That being said, yoi already know what to do. Keep those pipes clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

what you are seeing is seminal fluid which in fact does contain sperm as well as other fluids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Thound said:


> Sperm and ejaculate are 2 seperate things. That being said, yoi already know what to do. Keep those pipes clean.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whichever one it is it tends to leak out if I let things go too long.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh and btw I am almost 48 and have no kids because a) I was always careful and used protection in my younger days & didn't want kids without being married, b) my ex already had her tubes tied when we met and was done having kids, and c) my current wife is unable to produce eggs properly like I already stated and 3 rounds of fertility didn't work.

So here I have all of these sperm swimming around and they will never produce a child(but not from lack of trying), because at this stage in my life I no longer want any kids and I am very serious about that.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Your friendly and ever-growing prostate is responsible for this little phenomenon.

I have the same.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Sperm Leakage? Women have been complaining about this for ages.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Wing Man said:


> Whichever one it is it tends to leak out if I let things go too long.


It continues to happen even after a vasectomy. With me, it's more of an 'excited' leakage. I'm sort of 'messy' and just worse when it's been awhile. Wife jokes that we never need lube because I take of that myself; and on the flip side also hates it because I leak.......


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Docs prescribe frequent ejaculation to avoid prostate problems. My urologist literally gave me a pamphlet to give to my wife explaining how my future health could be greatly improved by her enjoying frequent sex with me.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> Oh and btw I am almost 48 and have no kids because a) I was always careful and used protection in my younger days & didn't want kids without being married, b) my ex already had her tubes tied when we met and was done having kids, and c) my current wife is unable to produce eggs properly like I already stated and 3 rounds of fertility didn't work.
> 
> *So here I have all of these sperm swimming around and they will never produce a child*(but not from lack of trying), because at this stage in my life I no longer want any kids and I am very serious about that.


My H change doctor and we recently found out he just the opposite although he test before they somehow over look almost no mobility. We just had a baby after trying 5 years but Dr say consider her a miracle baby.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Medically speaking, the pipes get lubed even when you're not "relieving". Volume may be different from man to man, but its generally just seminal fluid. An erection is really a relaxation of the muscles that ordinarily restrict blood flow to the penis. You still get erections at night, and many men may get random erections during the day - especially if a little drowsy... and this same relaxation is responsible for leaking.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Y'all need to change your gaskets!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

southern wife said:


> Y'all need to change your gaskets!


Like maybe a ---- wait for it---- a head gasket?


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Thound said:


> Like maybe a ---- wait for it---- a head gasket?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

This is a funny thread already lol
Leaky pipes call 1800LUBEYOU


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Thound said:


> Like maybe a ---- wait for it---- a head gasket?


I saw that one coming as I was reading this thread. :rofl:

Good setup Southern Wife!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I seem to have this issue myself 😏

If I don't have a release within 3-4 days I start to leak. It's usually after my erection subsides I notice I will drip a little. 
Wife knows this and makes sure my pipes are well cleaned 😋
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

